# Snow tires



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m curious as to if I get snow tires if I only need two for the front wheel drive or should I invest in four snow tires if I drive my 07 Nissan Murano S... AWD..4dr..3.5 v6 automatic..if I go up into Colorado?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Invest in four snow tires.


----------

